# No Steelhead This Year!



## BandCollector (Sep 14, 2020)

With this pandemic and my fishing buddy battling rheumatoid arthritis,  I was unable to fish for our Lake Erie steelhead this year--just wouldn't have been  any fun without him.

Since today was forecast to be a cool day in Pittsburgh, I decided to smoke some Lake Sam's Club  salmon.

*Out of the dry brine after 24 hours.  *
Thanks to 

 daveomak
 for helping me with these proportions.
   Dry cure per pound of fish:
29.3 grams of dark brown sugar
9.6 grams of kosher salt
.46 grams of black pepper
.92 grams of granulated garlic
1.5 grams of Cure #1








*Rinsed, dried, and racked for two hours to form the pellicle.   I used a computer fan to help things along.*







*Check out the finished product.   Pretty nice pellicle, huh?*







*Into the Woodwind @ 160˚ for the first hour, then I increased the temperature 50˚ every 30 minutes until the internal temperature reached 145˚.*







*During the last 30 minutes, I brushed on a glaze of  melted apricot jam.*







*These were delicious!*







Thanks to all for viewing,

John


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks mighty tasty!
Jim


----------



## Jonok (Sep 14, 2020)

I would rather eat coho than any other salmon.  
Great Lakes Candy!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 14, 2020)

JLeonard


 Jonok


Thanks for the likes.  Very kind of you.

John


----------



## D.W. (Sep 14, 2020)

That looks really good, I'm going to need to try out this recipe. Nice job!


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks tasty.  Need to smoke some salmon.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 14, 2020)

That looks really good.  I would be interested in your curing time as  I use a *very *similar dry cure, and have the same kind of fan.  I like a 12 hour rest in the fridge before smoking.... but I'm always interested in comparing notes when I see a method similar to mine. 

If you have not tried the steelhead from Sam's club, give it a whirl.  I prefer it to their salmon.  I smoke it and can it as well.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 14, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That looks really good.  I would be interested in your curing time as  I use a *very *similar dry cure, and have the same kind of fan.  I like a 12 hour rest in the fridge before smoking.... but I'm always interested in comparing notes when I see a method similar to mine.
> 
> If you have not tried the steelhead from Sam's club, give it a whirl.  I prefer it to their salmon.  I smoke it and can it as well.



My curing time is 24 hours in the refrigerator.  Two hours under the fan for pellicle formation.  Smoke time is determined by how long the salmon IT reaches 145˚

I have looked at their steelhead and did give it a thought to try it.

John


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 14, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> My curing time is 24 hours in the refrigerator.  Two hours under the fan for pellicle formation.  Smoke time is determined by how long the salmon IT reaches 145˚
> 
> I have looked at their steelhead and did give it a thought to try it.
> 
> John



Thanks for that.  I cure salmon fillets 6 to 8 hours depending on thickness, then progressively less for steelhead and trout.  I like skin-on too.  But your sugar-to-salt ratio is 3:1 and mine is 2:1, and I tend to go lower salt on most things I cure, bacon and ham included.  I generally pull the tails from the curing pouches about an hour or 1-1/2 hours earlier and rinse since they are so much thinner. They reach temp in the smoker sooner, so get pulled earlier. 

The advantages I see to the steelhead from Sam's is the consistent thickness, very good flavor and the fat ratio appears to be a little higher...... I think  the smoked steelhead and canned steelhead are moister than their salmon.  I do trim the belly when smoking, but add strips of belly to each jar when canning.  On, and by the way if you like fried trout or  trout meuniere, the steelhead is excellent for that.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd eat it....


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 15, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I'd eat it....




Thanks Dave.  Appreciated your help!

And yes,  your food safety posts could easily be featured on the carousel.  

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 15, 2020)

A Shout out and a big thanks to 

 chopsaw


 daveomak


 kruizer


 thirdeye
 and 

 D.W.
   for the Likes!

Thanks guys really appreciate it,

John


----------



## sandyut (Sep 15, 2020)

I think you nailed it!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 15, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I think you nailed it!



Yep,  It was fun too!

John


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks great.  Stealhead at Sams.  Gonna have to try it.  I see it all the time there


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 15, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  Stealhead at Sams.  Gonna have to try it.  I see it all the time there




Thanks. . .You won't be disappointed!

John


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks. . .You won't be disappointed!
> 
> John



I buy salmon there all the time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

Fine looking salmon there John!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Fine looking salmon there John!
> Al


Thanks Al,

You were one of my inspirations with your famous Lox recipe!  Which by the way I will need to try soon.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks Awesome, John!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, John!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!  

Coming from you is an esteem honor!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 17, 2020)

Jonok said:


> I would rather eat coho than any other salmon.
> Great Lakes Candy!


I have had Coho and I agree with you but to my dismay we don't get them in Lake Erie.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 17, 2020)

D.W. said:


> That looks really good, I'm going to need to try out this recipe. Nice job!





daspyknows said:


> Looks tasty.  Need to smoke some salmon.



Rather easy to do just follow my step by step above and the results are delecious.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask away.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 20, 2020)

Even more delicious as an hous d'oeuvre during the football game!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 20, 2020)

thirdeye


Thanks for the Like. . .Appreciate it!

John


----------

